# Trail Riding Dubuque IA



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I go to Le Aqua Na in Lena, IL once in a while. It's about an hour north of me and an hour SE of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rniles8880 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check that out. I just got my coggins results so can easily travel to Illinois, and an hour isn't that bad!


----------

